# Large tanks inside top floor apartments



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a 135gal but I live in a top floor apartment. Does any one have any experinces with own a large tank in an apartment?


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

i have had a pool table largest size they do ( the pro size things) weighed heaps as slate and every) we had that upstairs middle of the room (( house made of timber) and we had no issures,

i also had a 300littre tank against wall in same room.

Id say its fine, aslong as its not some old run down rotting apartment


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

no, it's a nice apartment


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

check with the management, and check your renter's insurance if you feel like being cautions


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

well i live in 11th floor and have 55g and 65g in my living room, had no issues yet. I think that as long as you can keep your tank in good condition and leveled then you'll have no problems. Even better would be to get an acrylic tank, those don't brake as much as i know. good luck


----------



## redrider93 (May 2, 2008)

Seems to me that many newer apartment buildings would be made with concrete subfloors. If that's the case, you should be fine.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

My only concern would be having to move that thing eventually! Eeeeek


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Check the renters info if they allow waterbeds. A kingsized water bed can weigh up to 1500lbs (not including and weight from a cabbinet style headboard). I know its distributed over a larger area, but it is a good place to start. There is also an article concerning tank weights and floorsin the library section


----------



## fishghost (Jul 27, 2003)

You should be fine...I have a 125 in my living room going on 4 years and have had no problems.


----------

